

In Remembrance of Aaron Swartz - calpaterson
http://www.thoughtworks.com/articles/remembering-aaron-swartz

======
maeon3
I think we can all agree that the criminal justice system needs a system
redesign. The Criminal Justice System treats programmers like trash.

Like a defective airplane that kills a bunch of passengers once in a while,
the fact that it works most of the time for non-programmers is insufficient.

I believe that programmers are a minority that are discriminated against by
the Criminal Justice System, and this is unacceptable. We need a programmer's
bill of rights, to protect our right to tinker and explore the realms of
possibility without being immobilized with fear because we might accidentally
click "save as" on an open server and get 35 years in prison for doing so.

I do believe that the US Justice system has a phobia against programmers. As a
member of a minority of programmers hated by the US Judicial System. I will
oblige them and design my next startups and programs without their benefit in
mind.

The United States criminal justice system has vendettas against, discriminates
against and has prejudice against the most capable computer programmers among
us.

As a member of this community, this worries me that my profession is so
unwelcome in this country that they would give me 35 years in prison for
Exploring the realm of possibility.

I will indulge them and consider the feelings mutual. When a nation alienates
the best and brightest among by treating them like shit, then programmers
having unwavering loyalty to that system is illogical, unwise, and evidence of
naivete.

